# Fenix TK41



## Phil828 (Apr 21, 2011)

EliteLED just emailed me that they finally have the TK41 in stock and I have just placed my order. This will be my first extreme flashlight - see what you guys have done. I have eneloops waiting.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats. It looks like a great flashlight. I still love my TK40.


----------



## blah9 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations! Let us know how you like it. I have a TK45 that I love, and that looks like a really nice upgrade.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 21, 2011)

I had a chance to play with the TK41 at Brightguys. What a monster of a light. Definitely on my short list. I bought the TK21 and just love it. I never could warm up to my greenish S2 Olight M20. The TK21 has replaced it.

Bill


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the tint and beam like on the TK 21?


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 22, 2011)

pageyjim said:


> What is the tint and beam like on the TK 21?


 
I looked at three different TK21's and must admit they have a very warm / greenish tint to them. The one I purchased was the whitest one and when I got home and compared it to other lights, it too had a slightly warm / greenish tint to it. Not enough to notice on its own and that's all I care about.

The reflector is smooth, so if your looking for a perfect white wall beam, it may be hard to find.

Bill


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 22, 2011)

Ty for the info. It is a tempting light but I may pass on it.


----------



## jbrett14 (Apr 22, 2011)

As much as I think I would LOVE that switch setup, I'll have to pass on this one. Own a Princeton Tec Surge, which also uses 8, that's EIGHT, batteries. WAY too many for me. 

With today's flashlight technology, I doubt I'll ever go back to any more than 2 cell lights. It's a real pain when out camping or whatever and you have to lug around 32 extra batteries

Jonny


----------



## recDNA (Apr 22, 2011)

If it could take other than aa as the olight sr50 was adapted to also take 18650 it would be more attractive. Its the high price and fwnix green xmls that scare me off

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MoSun (Apr 22, 2011)

Greetings everyone. My first post here. 
I just recieved notice that my Fenix TK41 shipped today. Placed the pre-order on 4/4. So for those of you waiting impatiently for yours, I have a feeling it's on the way.
At the present time I'm using a Lenser T7 at work. Great light but I need a little something to cut through not only darkness but adverse conditions like dark and dusty, dark and rainy, etc.


----------



## AB8XL (Apr 23, 2011)

Just googling and found somebody with some outside footage of the TK41. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvpur53iT6o


----------



## Phil828 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got my TK41 on Saturday (just two days shipping from CA to WV). Haven't had a lot of time to play with it yet but it is definitely a thrower. It had no trouble lighting up an apple tree in my pasture 200 yards away. Beautiful light, surprised at how small it is for the amount of light it generates. Nice, comfortable size about the same as a common 2 D cell light.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

And the winner in throw between the TK41 and m3c4 is…............... The TK41! 
With the pure white output of the light the TK41 does throw further and you can see more because of the pure white color.


----------



## beamis (Apr 28, 2011)

I posted a brief description and some beamshots over in the New Fenix XM-L flashlights - TK21, TK41 and TK70 thread.


----------



## cigma (Apr 28, 2011)

I love this flashlight and the tk45. Happily have both of them. It does have a very impressive output, throw and that wow factor but it is still a very practical light. The low mode produces a very usable amount of light and will run for 10 DAYS! on the 8 AA batteries. I haven't noticed any tint issues with mine. Some of the photos of beamshots that were posted had an ugly green tint. Mine does not. It isn't to big, isn't to heavy but still feels like a solidly built light. I am more of a throw vs flood kinda guy buy still love my tk45. I like to toss flashlights in my hunting backpack but cringe at the though of scratching up the lenses on my flashlights. The smaller individual heads on the tk45 have held up very well. This is another great product by Fenix and is going to be a nice compliment to my tk45. For those of you wondering should I really get this light. My opinion is a very confident yes.


----------



## Trev (Apr 28, 2011)

Does anyone have this along with a tk35? How much more does the tk41 throw then the tk35? 

My first two lights were the pd31 and tk35. I think I'm leaning towards the "throwy" side. I really like my tk35 but wish it threw a little further.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Trev said:


> Does anyone have this along with a tk35? How much more does the tk41 throw then the tk35?
> My first two lights were the pd31 and tk35. I think I'm leaning towards the "throwy" side. I really like my tk35 but wish it threw a little further.


 I do have both light. Have tested them last night in the forest. TK41 throw his beam further away than the TK35. But in range of 75-250 meters you have more light with the TK35 because it has a bigger spot/beam.
With the TK41 you have more light on one spot/place where you aim it on.
- I still want to test, how much light there really is on a specific distance. (I'll than walk 200,300,400 meters away from my light, and will check then how much light there really is at that distance.)


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

And now it is waiting for the Fenix TK70 to come out 
Really want to compare the TK35,TK41 with the TK70.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 30, 2011)

kj2 said:


> And now it is waiting for the Fenix TK70 to come out
> Really want to compare the TK35,TK41 with the TK70.


 
Please one more light, TK60!
I assume TK70 is the best of best.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> Please one more light, TK60!


 okey, also with the TK60


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

only one thing disturb me. And that's the battery holder. Batteries sometimes will pop-up when you get the holder out of the light.
Batteries jumping everywhere. One thing that Fenix should work on, in my opinion.


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 30, 2011)

kj2 said:


> only one thing disturb me. And that's the battery holder. Batteries sometimes will pop-up when you get the holder out of the light.
> Batteries jumping everywhere. One thing that Fenix should work on, in my opinion.


 
I saw that one user uses o-rings to hold batteries & holder to prevent rattling. I think O-rings will help you.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> I saw that one user uses o-rings to hold batteries & holder to prevent rattling. I think O-rings will help you.


 Thanks for the tip


----------



## recDNA (Apr 30, 2011)

Would a battery holder from a TK40 work in a TK41?


----------



## pageyjim (Apr 30, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Would a battery holder from a TK40 work in a TK41?


 
SBLFlashguy has a video with the two holders. It looks like one is longer and slightly different in construction.


----------



## kj2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it possible to use the TK41 with a Solarforce FH-04 holster?
According some specs I have read, it should be possible.


----------



## SbFlashLightGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Would a battery holder from a TK40 work in a TK41?


 
No, both are way different. 
Check out my video on YouTube under SBFlashlightGuy


----------



## Dacian (Aug 3, 2011)

*Fenix TK41 Doughnut Effect. Is it normal to these emitters/reflectors?*
I just received my Fenix TK41 yesterday and upon trying it out I noticed a pronounced doughnut effect. It can best be described as the center spot being less illuminated in the middle. More like a halo or smoke ring of light when cast near or far. The emitter is slightly off center. I'm running Duracell alkaline batteries till I get my eneloops and charger. 

I've searched the forums and caught mention of this phenomenon within threads, including the video of this effect and a posted reply from the manufacturer telling an owner that this is normal to the optics of this emitter/reflector. That sounded a little like verbal backpedaling to me. There are much better trained eyes than mine on this forum and I would imagine that this doughnut/halo effect is the exception, rather than the rule with these lights or many more people would have downgraded their reviews. 

This flashlight is still quite bright, but perhaps it is defective. I don't want to get obsessive over some normal subtlety of optics that I and a few others just happen to notice. Maybe with better batteries the emitter will fire up and the aberrant photon doughnut will become a pancake. I am very interested in other people's opinions and experiences on this subject. I'm on the fence between keeping it, sending it back for a replacement, or just sending it back.

Thread Merged - Norm


----------



## Jash (Aug 3, 2011)

Dacian said:


> *Fenix TK41 Doughnut Effect. Is it normal to these emitters/reflectors?*
> I just received my Fenix TK41 yesterday and upon trying it out I noticed a pronounced doughnut effect. It can best be described as the center spot being less illuminated in the middle. More like a halo or smoke ring of light when cast near or far. The emitter is slightly off center. I'm running Duracell alkaline batteries till I get my eneloops and charger.
> 
> I've searched the forums and caught mention of this phenomenon within threads, including the video of this effect and a posted reply from the manufacturer telling an owner that this is normal to the optics of this emitter/reflector. That sounded a little like verbal backpedaling to me. There are much better trained eyes than mine on this forum and I would imagine that this doughnut/halo effect is the exception, rather than the rule with these lights or many more people would have downgraded their reviews.
> ...



You will often get a donut hole with a smooth refelctor, which the TK41 has. All my led lights with smooth refelctors (TK20, TK60, TK41, Quark 2AA Turbo, XP-G modded Maglite) have a dimmer centre, some are worse than others, but you learn to live with it. I have a TK60 and it has a tighter hotspot than my TK41, so less donut.

Even the acclaimed Malkoff M61 has a slight donut, and it has a textured refletor. Apparently it is due to the way the emitter emits light. One of the high end makers said the led emits warmer light at a lower angle of projection from the led, and that this light is focused into the middle and thus appears the donut.

Look at what you're lighting up, not the actual light being emitted and you'll not notice it so much. In the mean time, enjoy your TK41, it's a ripper of a light.


----------



## aimxplode (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a doughnut hole, but it can only be seen if its pointing at a wall from less then 1 foot away. If I point my TK41 at a wall from more than 4-5 feet, no visible doughnut hole.


----------



## brandocommando (Aug 3, 2011)

My TK41 has a well centered emitter and no donut hole. If I were you, I would return it and get another one, they are awesome lights, you just got a lemon is all...


----------



## Jash (Aug 3, 2011)

aimxplode said:


> I have a doughnut hole, but it can only be seen if its pointing at a wall from less then 1 foot away. If I point my TK41 at a wall from more than 4-5 feet, no visible doughnut hole.


 
There must be a certain amount of tolerance in the manufacturing that allows for the led to sit higher or lower in relation to the reflector. My donut (ever so slight one) only shows up after about 5 metres. The donut on the TK60 doesn't show up until about 15-20 metres, and in real world use it isn't noticable, only white wall hunting.

One thing I do like about the XM-L and TK60/41 reflector combo is the giant halo of light around the hotspot. It makes it a great hiking light. I would like to see one with an op reflector. Less throw obviously, but there'd be a great transition from hotspot to spill. Might even get the perfect beam profile.


----------



## skipper_darren (Aug 4, 2011)

Dacian said:


> *Fenix TK41 Doughnut Effect. Is it normal to these emitters/reflectors?*
> I just received my Fenix TK41 yesterday and upon trying it out I noticed a pronounced doughnut effect. It can best be described as the center spot being less illuminated in the middle. More like a halo or smoke ring of light when cast near or far. The emitter is slightly off center. I'm running Duracell alkaline batteries till I get my eneloops and charger.
> 
> I've searched the forums and caught mention of this phenomenon within threads, including the video of this effect and a posted reply from the manufacturer telling an owner that this is normal to the optics of this emitter/reflector. That sounded a little like verbal backpedaling to me. There are much better trained eyes than mine on this forum and I would imagine that this doughnut/halo effect is the exception, rather than the rule with these lights or many more people would have downgraded their reviews.
> ...


 

I have the Fenix tk 41 no donuts here


----------



## acrosteve (Aug 5, 2011)

I too just got a TK41 as my 1st "premium" light. While it is very impressive, I am left wanting more. I can't help think that the sickness is taking hold.

Maybe I would have picked a brighter light initially, but the size of the TK41 is just right, the double buttons work very well - no tail clicky for me on a light this size. Probably the biggest reason I went with it over some of the others I considered was the fact that it used regular AA batteries. Sure, 4 would have been nice, but 8 is OK and will double the runtime.


But like I said, I am wanting more. More throw to reach the back of my property - about 250 yards. But I don't want to spend much more $$$, and I think I will have to compromise and go with a different battery. I know about the TK71, but I don't think the size/shape works for me. I like the D cells, but not much else.

The search continues....


----------



## Dacian (Aug 6, 2011)

Doughnut notwithstanding... This thing is wicked bright.


----------



## mouse07410 (Sep 26, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread. I've two questions:


Does TK-41 also eat batteries when the light is switched off, like TK-40 did?
Does anybody have an idea how to add a color (say, red or green) filter to TK-41? _I asked Fenix customer service, and they said they don't have or plan a color filter for TK-41._

Tnx!


----------



## T-roc87 (Sep 26, 2011)

mouse07410 said:


> Resurrecting this thread. I've two questions:
> 
> 
> Does TK-41 also eat batteries when the light is switched off, like TK-40 did?
> ...


 
The parasitic drain was greatly reduced on the tk41 to just a fraction of what the tk40 had.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 26, 2011)

Its good to know the tk41 provides inadequate light at 250 yards.


----------



## bbb74 (Sep 27, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Its good to know the tk41 provides inadequate light at 250 yards.



Its relative to your expectations and requirements I guess. The tk41 should be about 1 lux at ~ 200 yards which is enough to see things but not enough to read a newspaper


----------



## recDNA (Sep 27, 2011)

At 200 yards away 1 lux wouldn't be visible to me.


----------



## bullseye10 (Sep 27, 2011)

I ordered a TK41 from Going Gear and just received it yesterday. I want say that I love Fenix lights and this is my third one that I own. This one is also my first "big" light. I was hoping I would get one with a centered emitter and without the greenish tint that has been mentioned elsewhere on the forums. It looks like I got lucky! I do not notice any kind of greenish tint and the emitter is well centered (at least to my eye).







Here is another picture with the light on the low setting.





However, I do have one concern. I have noticed a slight doughnut effect with the beam. It is not visible at close range, but as you shine the light further away it becomes more pronounced (even on surfaces like grass or trees). I realize this is a side effect of a smooth reflector, but others have said that their TK41 does not have this. I have a couple pictures of it.

Here is one taken inside shining at a wall at about 15 ft.





Here is another against a brick wall at around 30 yards.






The camera has a hard time capturing it completely accurately (it is more pronounced in person), but I think it is somewhat visible in the pictures that the hotspot has a dimmer center. This effect was also quite visible when shining the light at a distant treeline. My question is, how much of an effect does this have on throw? The light defiantly puts out a lot of light and I was able to see it on a treeline at around 300 yards, however it does seem to lack "punch" at longer distances. The field that I tried it at did have a parking lot on the edge that had some streetlights. They may have made the light seem a little dimmer, but they were far enough away that the field was dark. I still haven't had a chance to take it somewhere completely dark to test it. I would like someone's opinion that has seen a lot of these kind of lights on whether or not the dim center on my light is in the "normal" range and not worth worrying about, or if it is worth trying to exchange it for a better one. If I am convinced that it is not seriously affecting throw, I could defiantly learn to live with it for normal use. 

Besides that slight doughnut issue, I am very happy with the light. I have Eneloops coming in the mail so for now I am running it on alkalines. The light is very well constructed and I have not had any issues with the switches like some people have complained about. Mine function perfectly every time as long as they are pressed in the center. As others have said, this is not the best light for up close work as the spill is not all that bright, it is definitely intended to be a thrower. However I have a Fenix L2D that is great for up close and wanted a good thrower. The TK41 fits my needs well.


----------



## bbb74 (Sep 27, 2011)

recDNA said:


> At 200 yards away 1 lux wouldn't be visible to me.



I guess you need a maxabeam then, if you don't already have one


----------



## mouse07410 (Oct 3, 2011)

Guys, apologies for a newbee (and under-educated) question.

Just got a TK41 to replace my TK40, and two sets of Eneloops (2000mAh) pre-charged. I have MAHA C9000 charger.

My question: do I need to BREAK-IN all these batteries, or just put them in the flashlight and charge when they appear to be drained?

Thanks!


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 3, 2011)

You should be fine just pluging them in. 

However all eneloops are not created equal. 
You will discover using your MAHA charger. 
Your light will only be as bright as your least cell.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Oct 3, 2011)

mouse07410 said:


> do I need to BREAK-IN all these batteries, or just put them in the flashlight and charge when they appear to be drained?
> 
> Thanks!



You never NEED to do a break-in. You may see better overall capacity and service life if you do, however. Do a search for "battery break in". Tons of info on the battery sub-forum...


----------



## ps249 (Oct 3, 2011)

$130 is a nice price too.


----------



## Benz99 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dacian said:


> *Fenix TK41 Doughnut Effect. Is it normal to these emitters/reflectors?*
> I just received my Fenix TK41 yesterday and... I noticed a pronounced doughnut effect...



Does any TK41 owner think the emitter or reflector can be shimmed or adjusted in any way to remove the doughnut effect and make it a tight beam?


----------



## igoman (Nov 11, 2011)

Cant decide if I want to wait for Zebralight Q50, or just buy the Fenix TK41:thinking:.
If I only knew when the Q50 is going to be out.


----------



## dheim (Nov 11, 2011)

igoman said:


> Cant decide if I want to wait for Zebralight Q50, or just buy the Fenix TK41:thinking:.
> If I only knew when the Q50 is going to be out.



i don't think the zebra will be a thrower, so we're talking about two completely different lights, although both based on multiple AAs


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Benz99 said:


> Does any TK41 owner think the emitter or reflector can be shimmed or adjusted in any way to remove the doughnut effect and make it a tight beam?



Not without some decent surgery. The head is not meant to come apart, I'm sure one could - but I wouldn't count on it unless one has done such a thing before.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Nov 11, 2011)

mmace1 said:


> Not without some decent surgery. The head is not meant to come apart, I'm sure one could - but I wouldn't count on it unless one has done such a thing before.



Actually, I think the star/emitter can be adjusted within the reflector somewhat. I am sure I read a post somewhere confirming this. I don't have time to search right now, but I am pretty sure the info is available...


----------



## mmace1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well...OK. I'd like to read of this - my emitter is a bit off center actually (though no donut whole...just a kinda "squishy" hot spot).


----------



## Benz99 (Nov 12, 2011)

It would be great news if there was even a small amount of adjustment, as I wouldn't risk buying it to find out it had a dough-nut shaped beam that I couldnt do anything about. I need something that can throw and I am probably going to have to order one on-line so I wont have the ability to try before I buy...


----------



## matthewcyho (Nov 12, 2011)

Now , it's the bad part , is Waiting ..:shakehead


----------



## magnum70383 (Nov 13, 2011)

i rmb getting my tk40 two years ago and i was soooooooo amazed how good the light is.


----------



## Benz99 (Dec 5, 2011)

After reading about the quality control issues with the TK41 in this thread I decided to buy an Olight S65 instead and OMG it is amazing!! 700 lumens from 6 x AA… very impressed!!
 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?322990-Olight-S35-and-S65-Baton-Review


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 5, 2011)

mouse07410 said:


> Guys, apologies for a newbee (and under-educated) question.
> 
> Just got a TK41 to replace my TK40, and two sets of Eneloops (2000mAh) pre-charged. I have MAHA C9000 charger.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about getting a TK41 (or a TK45). I have a TK40 now and I love it. I hesitate buying one because I am not sure if I am going to notice a big difference in brightess compared to my 41. Have you compared them side by side???


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Dec 5, 2011)

I will tell you another good choice that has no doughnut and very similar throw is the Olight SR51. I really like mine. It may even throw better if they would have put a smooth reflector instead of the op one. But I have heard that smooth reflectors can be iffy for causing ring marks or doughnuts. The beam on the SR51 is very nice.


----------



## amraspalantir (Dec 6, 2011)

hi. anyone have a good idea how to measure the amps on this light? being a side clicky light 
precludes the tail cap measurement technique.
curious to find out and compare with the other throwers.

thanks


----------



## iron potato (Jan 6, 2012)

igoman said:


> Cant decide if I want to wait for Zebralight Q50, or just buy the Fenix TK41:thinking:.
> If I only knew when the Q50 is going to be out.



I'm with u bro, I'm with u ~


----------

